# How do I install LG Flatron W1642S screen?



## kronobotz.com (Jun 21, 2009)

(using Windows XP)

Morning everyone!

According to the instructions, I insert the driver CD then go to Control Panel -> Display -> Settings -> Advanced -> Monitor.

There I'm supposed to click on "Properties", and install the monitor there. 

But the "Properties" button is not clickable in my case, and under Monitor Settings I can only select "Use hardware default setting". 

Do you know how I can install this monitor?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There is no "install" for a monitor. The disc is software for the monitor. Open the disc and look for an "Install" or "exe." folder.


----------



## kronobotz.com (Jun 21, 2009)

I found the problem in the meantime, but I don't yet know how to solve it. 

I don't have a monitor or a display adapter in Device Manager (but there are two things exclamated, but choosing Update Driver for them doesn't find them any drivers). 

Do you have any advice looking at this screen capture?


----------

